# Dog Walking. Where do I begin?



## SimonBates (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm interested in helping people out and providing a reliable service for people who find it hard to walk their dog. E.g. having medical problems or just not finding the time

I have learnt some dog first aid. I have a lot of experience with multiple dogs. I am physically fit, I go to the gym every other day, and I am available all hours during the afternoon/evening. Plus I have enough balls to fill a ball pit.

I am not sure where to begin with this process, nor am I sure how to take on clients. So I thought it best to seek some advice on this forum before taking the plunge!


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Firstly, speak to dog walkers local to you as most dog walkers are needed around lunch time so there are only so many clients dog walkers can take on really. They will be able to tell you if there is demand and networking is always good. Also, they may want to recommend you to clients they can't take on.

You need to find out how much your public liability insurance is and I would recommend a provider who specialises in the pet industry, like Cliverton. Work out all of your costs like petrol and car maintenance, is your car suitable to have crates in the back or will you need to get a van?

Once you work out your costs you can determine a price. Find out what your competitors are charging and see if it's viable in your area. How many dogs would you be willing to walk at once? Will you let them off lead, some walkers do and some don't.

Consider cat visits too.

Good luck. If you have a dream, make it happen!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

SimonBates said:


> I'm interested in helping people out and providing a reliable service for people who find it hard to walk their dog. E.g. having medical problems or just not finding the time
> 
> I have learnt some dog first aid. I have a lot of experience with multiple dogs. I am physically fit, I go to the gym every other day, and I am available all hours during the afternoon/evening. Plus I have enough balls to fill a ball pit.
> 
> I am not sure where to begin with this process, nor am I sure how to take on clients. So I thought it best to seek some advice on this forum before taking the plunge!


Hi Simon,

I would suggest you have a look through old threads here to find helpful advice - this has been covered before!!

Do what everyone else does- research, research, research.

This might sound harsh, but nobody here is going to spoon-feed you information on how to set up your own business. Do what the rest of us did - your homework.

Best of luck.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

No spoon feeding here, as I do a course! Boredom Busters - Diary of a Dog Walker where you can learn a lot.

But I will say you need to be availble mornings and lunchtimes. Very few people want their dogs walked afternoons and evenings. If you are doing it just to help out and don't need to earn a living that might not worry you if you don't have a lot of work, but in that case why not contact the Cinnamon Trust and volunteer for them?


----------

